# Handbag problem



## Marcecie (10 Dec 2006)

Am I the only one with this problem--  the handbag strap keeps slipping off the shoulder.I have tried making it longer/shorter but still  have same problem, is there a simple remedy, it is not just one bag but many.


----------



## Brianp (10 Dec 2006)

Here goes from a guy!
1. By increasing the weight/number of items in your bag to have a greater gravitational effect of it pulling down on your shoulder
2. Using self adhesive velcro to the bag strap and then one on your shoulder
3. By increasing the thinkness/broadness of your bag straps when you purchase another one

Hope that helps.


----------



## BillK (10 Dec 2006)

If the strap is long enough put your head through it as well so the the only way it can slip is if you lose your head!


----------



## Thirsty (10 Dec 2006)

use a small backpack!


----------



## Gordanus (11 Dec 2006)

Shoulder pads! (the weight of the handbag pulls the strap into the foam cushion and holds it in place)  Bring back the 80s.....


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Dec 2006)

Wear trousers with plenty of pockets?


----------



## mell61 (11 Dec 2006)

age old problem...
Simple solution is buying shoulder bags that only have 1 strap....  Once you've found one of those it very hard to go back to a bag with 2 straps!


----------



## ney001 (11 Dec 2006)

stand up straight


----------



## Marcecie (11 Dec 2006)

OK I am doing everything I was told--- standing up straight, have a bag with 1 strap, have a heavy weight in it,wearing trousers with pockets, have got shoulder pads, and strap is still slipping so last option is going for the back pack,
many thanks


----------



## madisona (11 Dec 2006)

bumbags. They are the height of fashion.


----------



## Brianp (11 Dec 2006)

Notice the various techniques of holding the _bag_. I see some of the models use two hands. Also try keeping the _bag_ in the eblow area and not flung over the shoulder.. This could get scientific and i might just be out of my league


----------



## auto320 (11 Dec 2006)

Glue or sew the strap to your coat! Stops bag being snatched as well.

I don't use one myself.


----------



## cambazola (12 Dec 2006)

auto320 said:


> Glue or sew the strap to your coat! Stops bag being snatched as well.
> 
> I don't use one myself.


 Shades of the children with mittens attached to elastic that runs up one sleeve, across their back inside the coat and down the other. All the rage in the schoolyard when I was a kid. Though I must admit my parents never did this. They just told us if we lost our gloves we wouldn't get new ones.


----------



## liteweight (13 Dec 2006)

Marcecie said:


> OK I am doing everything I was told--- standing up straight, have a bag with 1 strap, have a heavy weight in it,wearing trousers with pockets, have got shoulder pads, and strap is still slipping so last option is going for the back pack,
> many thanks



By a process of elimination, I think the strap on your handbag is too long!


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Dec 2006)

Unfortunately these days its safer not to carry a handbag.


----------



## Purple (13 Dec 2006)

sueellen said:


> Unfortunately these days its safer not to carry a handbag.



especially if you're a man


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Dec 2006)

Men with backpacks aren't too safe, either...


----------



## Marcecie (15 Dec 2006)

liteweight said:


> By a process of elimination, I think the strap on your handbag is too long!



I have made the strap a lot shorter and while it has not cured the problem completely it has improved it,
thanks


----------



## pinkyBear (19 Dec 2006)

Hi there Marcecie,
In spain a few years ago - I bought a bag and on the straps was a piece of leather that cliped the two straps into one. I must say a god send. If you are travelling abroad - have a peep around - you know how good the continent is for shopping.


----------



## bskinti (19 Dec 2006)

Take up weight lifting and get them muscles on your shoulder so the strap has a mountain to cross


----------



## Marcecie (20 Dec 2006)

bskinti said:


> Take up weight lifting and get them muscles on your shoulder so the strap has a mountain to cross



now if I could only move up a bit of the fat from further down it might do the trick.


----------

